# Another paint question



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Has anyone used two part epoxy primer on brass.


----------



## RP3 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bill, it has been a long time since I have used epoxy primer, but it is relatively thick, has toxic fumes, and just doesn't seem warranted for a LS loco. It provides protection that brass just doesn't need and IMHO it is not suitable for our models. Is there some special reason that you'd want to go through the extra work and bother to use it?

One the locos that I have reworked or converted, Scalecoat I which is baked in a low temp oven and is intended to go straight onto metal with no primer required has been all I have ever needed for boiler jackets, cylinder covers and the like. Don't know if you've ever tried it, or if Californanny land even permits it, but it applies easily and has held up years on my models. Just one man's opinion.

Ross Schlabach


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

thanks Ross
I am using Scalecoat on this engine and will be doing extensive masking.
I sprayed some on a sheet of brass and tested it with masking tape to see if it would lift some paint after the tape was removed. It held up fine.
I was thinking the epoxy primer might give me an even better base as I would hate to ruin it in the middle of the paint job.
I had no problem on the cars but they are steel which holds paint better than brass.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

bille1906 said:


> thanks Ross
> I am using Scalecoat on this engine and will be doing extensive masking.
> I sprayed some on a sheet of brass and tested it with masking tape to see if it would lift some paint after the tape was removed. It held up fine.
> I was thinking the epoxy primer might give me an even better base as I would hate to ruin it in the middle of the paint job.
> I had no problem on the cars but they are steel which holds paint better than brass.


Bill, I've used epoxy two part on steel and copper. It works well on steel and creates a great surface for subsequent paint work. For copper, it held up well in a rather extreme environment - a copper sink which I was trying to protect from tarnishing. 

Robert


----------



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Never used 2 part epoxy Bill, what is MUCH better for our scratch built locos with lots of brass parts is a rattle can of zinc chromate primer. As Ross pointed out, the epoxy is thicker than we are used to so blankets fine detail, which isn't good. My technique is to apply a couple of thin coats of zinc chromate then apply your base regular primer then top coat.
Hope that helps
David M-K


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks David
Is the zinc chromate primer different from self etching primer?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, Look into trying the KBS Fusion etching primer. Might not be able to get in CA. Its a nasty fume but only way it comes off after baking is blasting.


----------



## bille1906 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks
I just ordered some from Amazon


----------

